# Hong Kong Dependant Visa



## Ryanlock82 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi All, 

Just after a bit of help. I am a British Citizen, currently living in the UK with my fiance who is from Hong Kong, here on a two year working Visa. Within the next 12 months we intend to move to Hong Kong and I intend to apply for a Dependant Visa.

Obviously my fiance, who will be my 'sponsor', is here with me in the United Kingdom and will be until we move back to Hong Kong. As such she won't have guaranteed employment when we return. Do you know if her parents, who are fully employed Hong Kong residents, living in Tsing Yi, will be able to act as the sponsors / guarantors for me, a UK resident? They also have an apartment that we can live in, so in terms of accommodation we are sorted and would be able to prove this.

Finally, we plan to get Married in Hong Kong and as such I would not be officially my sponsors 'spouse', but long term partner, with plenty of history to support this. Would it be in our interests to register our marriage here in UK in order to get this Visa more easily before we apply?

Any thoughts or tips in the right direction would be really appreciated.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## pratish (Sep 26, 2012)

Ryanlock82 said:


> Hi All, Just after a bit of help. I am a British Citizen, currently living in the UK with my fiance who is from Hong Kong, here on a two year working Visa. Within the next 12 months we intend to move to Hong Kong and I intend to apply for a Dependant Visa. Obviously my fiance, who will be my 'sponsor', is here with me in the United Kingdom and will be until we move back to Hong Kong. As such she won't have guaranteed employment when we return. Do you know if her parents, who are fully employed Hong Kong residents, living in Tsing Yi, will be able to act as the sponsors / guarantors for me, a UK resident? They also have an apartment that we can live in, so in terms of accommodation we are sorted and would be able to prove this. Finally, we plan to get Married in Hong Kong and as such I would not be officially my sponsors 'spouse', but long term partner, with plenty of history to support this. Would it be in our interests to register our marriage here in UK in order to get this Visa more easily before we apply? Any thoughts or tips in the right direction would be really appreciated. Thanks Ryan


P: My partner (UK citizen) and I are in the same position. Hong Kong immigration does not accept dependant visa. We tried everything, joint banking accounts, both names on Hong Kong rental agreements etc. the immigration department told us to get married. Best you get registered in UK.


----------

